# Night hunting for coyotes



## th3hunt3r.101

Have been reading where folks say it is Legal to do so, allow me to add this please!
I have in fact spoken to the BLM Law enforcement, they stated they know of no STATE Law forbidding this, BUT, please read on. I have also spoken to the Tooele Co. Game Warden, Each Co. and city can make amendments to state law and they DID! in asking this question to the Game Warden his reply was simple, ITS ILLEGAL, AND IF HE CATCHES ANYONE HUNTING AT NIGHT, HE WILL ARREST THEM! He went on to state, it is Illegal to hunt coyotes AT NIGHT BY ANY MEANS! Now I ask-advise before you go out and hunt anything at night, CALL THE LOCAL AUTHORITIES, Game Wardens Office in County you intend on hunting in! -)O(- 
Meanwhile, Safe & Happy hunting. 
Also feel free to visit my site made for Hunting club i started 2 yrs ago 
http://thehunter-doghouse.blogspot.com/
My e-mail is [email protected]
I conduct Hunts, classes, training, for members of the hunting club! 
also starting an outfitters business soon!


----------



## Huge29

I am a little confused as your post is so wordy, the state law is that each county sheriff decides. For example, in Box Elder County the Sheriff decided that only landowners can on their land, I did it a few weeks ago, we were checked by a deputy and he said good luck! Unfortunately, no luck!


----------



## th3hunt3r.101

well, this is the info i got got from the BLM, law enforcement, and the Tooele Co. Game warden! individual city's & county's can make an amendment to the state law regarding Hunting Coyotes at NIGHT! I am further investigating this for the actual LAW AS IT IS WRITTEN! I am merely passing on the info i have received from the Local authoritiies where I hunt! Will keep ya posted of anything further i find out, ie: the actual law as it is written!


----------



## th3hunt3r.101

OK, i Just spoke to the Game warden from Tooele Co. AGAIN, lol, 1) No county Sherrif's ofc has the authority to give anyone permission, or contradict the Laws of hunting! You may wanna call and speak to a different officer! 2), You should call and speak to YOUR LOCAL Game wardens office in regard to the law governing your particular county! As for Tooele Co, i have been assured that anyone caught hunting coyotes at night WILL BE ARRESTED! If anyone has hunted at night, simply didn't git caught! and was extremely lucky! Hope this will help clear-up any further confusion! Again, feel free to contact me if needed! Think you have my e-mail addy!


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

Huge told ya straight. I don't care what the guy in Tooele says. It is legal in BE county as long as you are on private property and of course have permission from the landowner or his agent.


----------



## Snipe

your dwr guy needs to do more homework. cops should know the law but most are either to busy or lazy.

State code

23-13-17. Spotlighting of coyote, red fox, striped skunk, and raccoon -- County ordinances -- Permits.
(1) Spotlighting may be used to hunt coyote, red fox, striped skunk, or raccoon where allowed by a county ordinance enacted pursuant to this section.
(2) The ordinance shall provide that:
(a) any artificial light used to spotlight coyote, red fox, striped skunk, or raccoon must be carried by the hunter;
(b) a motor vehicle headlight or light attached to or powered by a motor vehicle may not be used to spotlight the animal; and
(c) while hunting with the use of an artificial light, the hunter may not occupy or operate any motor vehicle.
(3) For purposes of the county ordinance, "motor vehicle" shall have the meaning as defined in Section 41-6a-102.
(4) The ordinance may specify:
(a) the time of day and seasons when spotlighting is permitted;
(b) areas closed or open to spotlighting within the unincorporated area of the county;
(c) safety zones within which spotlighting is prohibited;
(d) the weapons permitted; and
(e) penalties for violation of the ordinance.
(5) (a) A county may restrict the number of hunters engaging in spotlighting by requiring a permit to spotlight and issuing a limited number of permits.
(b) (i) A fee may be charged for a spotlighting permit.
(ii) Any permit fee shall be established by the county ordinance.
(iii) Revenues generated by the permit fee shall be remitted to the Division of Wildlife Resources for deposit into the Wildlife Resources Account, except the Wildlife Board may allow any county that enacts an ordinance pursuant to this section to retain a reasonable amount to pay for the costs of administering and enforcing the ordinance, provided this use of the permit revenues does not affect federal funds received by the state under 16 U.S.C. Sec. 669 et seq., Wildlife Restoration Act and 16 U.S.C. Sec. 777 et seq., Sport Fish Restoration Act.
(6) A county may require hunters to notify the county sheriff of the time and place they will be engaged in spotlighting.
(7) The requirement that a county ordinance must be enacted before a person may use spotlighting to hunt coyote, red fox, striped skunk, or raccoon does not apply to:
(a) a person or his agent who is lawfully acting to protect his crops or domestic animals from predation by those animals; or
(b) an animal damage control agent acting in his official capacity under a memorandum of agreement with the division.

Tooele County Code

6-10-2. Night hunting prohibited.

It shall be unlawful for any person to hunt, take or attempt to take any form of terrestrial or avian wildlife during the nighttime within the limits of Tooele County, Utah, except as provided in Section 6-10-3

and 

6-10-3. Exceptions - Permit required.

(1) Nothing in this chapter shall prevent:
(a) any land owner from using an artificial light or discharging a firearm at any time on lands under his control for the purpose of protecting livestock; and
(b) any peace officer or conservation officer in the performance of his lawful duties from the use of an artificial light or discharging a firearm at any time.
(2) The Tooele County Sheriff is authorized to issue night hunting permits to qualified individuals who will be hunting jackrabbits with air guns for legitimate research projects. A written request detailing the project and identifying the applicant shall be submitted to the Sheriff prior to the issuance of a night hunting permit. The Sheriff may terminate any previously issued permit if the provisions of this chapter, State wildlife regulations or any conditions of the permit are not strictly complied with. Persons issued a permit under this section shall not hunt jackrabbits at night while any Utah big game season is open in that area or any adjacent area. A person may appeal any decision of the Sheriff made under this chapter pursuant to the procedures specified in Section 9-1-22 of the Tooele County Code.


----------



## Snipe

oh and Utah County

13-3-4. Night hunting restricted; exceptions,
penalties.
(a) Pursuant to Utah Code Section 23-13-17 hunting
at night is permitted under the following conditions:
(1) The hunting shall be for coyote, red fox,
striped skunk, or raccoon and no other form of
terrestrial or avian wildlife.
(2) Any artificial light used to spotlight the
animal must be carried by the hunter.
(3) A motor vehicle headlight or light attached to,
or powered by a motor vehicle may not be used to
spotlight the animal.
(4) While hunting with the use of an artificial
light, the hunter may not occupy or operate a motor
vehicle.
(5) The only firearm permitted for night hunting
will be a shotgun using shot that is #2 size or smaller.
(b) The term "spotlight" or "spotlighting" means
casting the rays of any artificial light on any highway,
in any field, woodland, forest or other land while
having in possession a weapon by which protected
wildlife may be killed.
(c) The term "motor vehicle" shall have the meaning
as defined in Utah Code Section 41-6-1.
(d) Nothing in this Section shall prevent any land
owner, or the land owner's agent from using an
artificial light, or reasonably and carefully
discharging a firearm at any time on lands under his
control for the purpose of protecting livestock, so long
as he does not endanger human life.
(e) Nothing in this Section shall prevent any peace
officer, or conservation officer in the performance of
his duties, from the use of an artificial light, or
discharging a firearm at any time.
(f) Nighttime, or night, within the meaning of this
section, shall be that time from one-half hour after
sunset to one-half hour before sunrise.
(g) Any person who violates any provision of this
Section is guilty of a misdemeanor and, upon
conviction thereof, may be fined in any sum up to one
thousand dollars ($1,000.00), or by imprisonment in
the County Jail not to exceed six (6) months, or by
both such fine and imprisonment.
(h) Nothing in this Section shall prevent a person
from night hunting for the express and limited
purpose of conducting bona fide scientific research
and study sanctioned by the Utah State Division of
Wildlife Resources or the U.S. Division of Wildlife
Resources, when said person shall have first obtained
written approval from the office of the Utah County
Sheriff.
(i) Nothing herein shall grant any person the right
to trespass upon private, county, state or federal
property. (Ord. No. 1993-5B, 7-14-93)


----------



## th3hunt3r.101

Well ty for these WRITTEN laws, I have been trying to find them, can u please e-mail me them, or give me the location where you found them? Also as i stated, and the ones you posted also states, the individual counties can make amendments to the STATE law! Other counties may be different, I am quoting from TOOELE County! I cannot and have not stated or dictated for other counties! Personally, i would like to hunt at night for them myself! This is another reason i am trying to find out IN WRITING what the actual law say's, dictates! I have not as of yet found them! Sorry to have stirred-up a hornets nest here!LOL
But wanted to let folks know If they hunt at night in TOOELE county the local game warden here will(as he has stated) arrest who ever he catches! This put an abrupt halt on my night hunts for sure!


----------



## reb8600

The state law is written in the proclamation, not hard to find. The county laws are available at the county office in their ordinance. Some of them are on line. You just need to do a little research. I have done a lot of research on it and most counties are a NO. A lot will let the landowner but no one else. A few will let you do it with a permit. No Northern Utah counties will allow the public to do it. The few that say the sheriff can issue a permit, the sheriff wont issue one. Some will tell you Weber county sheriff will allow it. I have an email from him that says NO he will not.


----------



## mikevanwilder

Emery County is one of the counties that allows you to hunt non protected species at night. I know because I work for the sheriffs office. You have to obtain a permit from the sheriff. Res and non residents can hunt as long as they obtain a permit from the sheriffs office first.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool

"cops should know the law but most are either to busy or lazy."

Thats a flat IGNORANT statement.


----------



## reb8600

mikevanwilder said:


> Emery County is one of the counties that allows you to hunt non protected species at night. I know because I work for the sheriffs office. You have to obtain a permit from the sheriff. Res and non residents can hunt as long as they obtain a permit from the sheriffs office first.


I have been wanting to come down there. Need to find the time.


----------



## Snipe

*Re: Re: Night hunting for coyotes*



USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> "cops should know the law but most are either to busy or lazy."
> 
> Thats a flat IGNORANT statement.


That might be true but I know a lot of cops and only a few bother with any laws that they don't use everyday. Maybe its different where you are but I have had to prove myself innocent many times because what I was doing was illegal according to an officer. I am not saying that there aren't good cops who learn more than traffic code. Just that a lot don't or can't take the time. And if you work in law enforcement look around maybe I'm wrong. But that hasn't been my experience. And maybe I overstated It's probably some and not a lot. Sorry if I offended you.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

*Re: Re: Night hunting for coyotes*



Snipe said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> 
> "cops should know the law but most are either to busy or lazy."
> 
> Thats a flat IGNORANT statement.
> 
> 
> 
> That might be true but I know a lot of cops and only a few bother with any laws that they don't use everyday. Maybe its different where you are but I have had to prove myself innocent many times because what I was doing was illegal according to an officer. I am not saying that there aren't good cops who learn more than traffic code. Just that a lot don't or can't take the time. And if you work in law enforcement look around maybe I'm wrong. But that hasn't been my experience. And maybe I overstated It's probably some and not a lot. Sorry if I offended you.
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Marine is a state trooper. I think where you irked him was your use of the word most instead of some.


----------



## th3hunt3r.101

ok, here we go folks; http:/www.co.tooele.ut.us/t6c10s1.html see 6-10-1.Purpose & 6-10-2. Night hunting prohibited. & 6-10-3. Exceptions-Permit required. & 6-10-4.Definitions, Hope THIS will help clear this matter once and for all, spent my lunch hour at Tooele Co. sheriffs office obtaining this. Hope it Helps! Best of luck to ya hunting adventures. PS. I reckon Tooele aint only ones who needs to Read the laws!


----------



## reb8600

th3hunt3r.101 said:


> ok, here we go folks; http:/www.co.tooele.ut.us/t6c10s1.html see 6-10-1.Purpose & 6-10-2. Night hunting prohibited. & 6-10-3. Exceptions-Permit required. & 6-10-4.Definitions, Hope THIS will help clear this matter once and for all, spent my lunch hour at Tooele Co. sheriffs office obtaining this. Hope it Helps! Best of luck to ya hunting adventures. PS. I reckon Tooele aint only ones who needs to Read the laws!


The Tooele ordinance is posted on the first page already. What do you mean Tooele needs to read the laws? Tooele followed state law and wrote their own ordinance. I think you need to do some research.

Have you been telling people they could night hunt in Tooele? I see on Predator Masters that someones hunting buddy just got busted for doing it in Tooele. I see you posted this on your blog

"IN REGARD TO HUNTING COYOTE AT NIGHT, PER TOOELE CO. GAME WARDENS OFFICE, YOU CAN NOT, REPEAT, CAN NOT HUNT COYOTE'S AT NIGHT, BY ANY MEANS!
I WAS INFACT MIS-LED, MIS INFORMED PREVIOUSLY! PLEASE ACCEPT MY APOLOGIES ABOUT THIS MIS COMMUNICATION, AND HOPE NO-ONE HAS VIOLATED ANY LAW ON ACCOUNT OF THIS


----------



## th3hunt3r.101

yea, i saw it after i posted my last remark, Sure seems to be alot of hostility from a select few on here, personally, i dont have time for it! Hope you all have a pleasant Holiday season, and Happy & safe hunting! Delete my account if you will, think i will stay elsewhere! PS, I DIDNT SAY TOOELE NEEDS TO READ THE LAWS!


----------



## Snipe

Well he is right tho I am ignorant and stubborn. I also have really thick skin and forget that everyone else doesn't or so my wife tells me. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikevanwilder

th3hunt3r.101 said:


> yea, i saw it after i posted my last remark, Sure seems to be alot of hostility from a select few on here, personally, i dont have time for it! Hope you all have a pleasant Holiday season, and Happy & safe hunting! Delete my account if you will, think i will stay elsewhere! PS, I DIDNT SAY TOOELE NEEDS TO READ THE LAWS!


If your still here this is what you said.



th3hunt3r.101 said:


> I reckon Tooele aint only ones who needs to Read the laws!


----------



## mikevanwilder

Oh and don't take what everyone says to personally, stick around alot of good people here to gain info and advise from.


----------



## th3hunt3r.101

OK, for the record, I have sent an e-mail for my account to be dissolved, but before it is, will make this LAST post in response to yours, FACT, I simply stated that it is NOT LEGAL to hunt coyote's AT night in TOOELE Co, why remarks about ANOTHER county was mentioned is beyond me! I NEVER MENTIONED ANOTHER COUNTY! But it goes on!
Yes, in numerous posts seems a few smart remarks were made, and THIS i aint got time for! And I would surely like to know who said they went to jail, or got arrested on account of me for hunting at night in Tooele! I will investigate this allegation personally! Be assured of that! So, before this all gits blown FURTHER out of proportion, i elected to simply go on my merry way! Also let it be know i don't wish anyone here any hard feelings, or anything of the nature! Will simply leave! May ya all have a safe and happy holiday season!


----------



## th3hunt3r.101

Geesh, now I am doing it, think I mis-read the post about someone going to jail on account of me! anyways, checking into it as i said i would, just wanted to clarify that i mis-read the post! MY BAD!


----------



## th3hunt3r.101

OK REB, i found and read the article on predator-masters site, i know of this person, and he aint telling the whole story! i also spoke to him on phone (if this is same person) I told this person i was told ya could in state of utah, but WASNT SURE about it or the tooele co, and to call your local law enforcement agency! Also told this individual later that i in fact called the game warden and told him it WAS NOT legal to hunt at night for coyote's or anything else! Thats why u saw on my site what you read, and seemed to have taken out of context! I made a public statement that it wasnt legal! Before i had said I was told we could,but did not know it to be factual. So to answer your question, NO i did not tell anyone they could in fact hunt at night in Tooele Co.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

reb8600 said:


> Some will tell you Weber county sheriff will allow it. I have an email from him that says NO he will not.


I have a written and signed piece of paper from HIM that says he will.


----------



## blackbear

Best thread ever...


----------



## th3hunt3r.101

Lunker, how bout making copies of it, we can all go! lol Yes, after hearing from Pete have elected to continue posting on here! If anyone on here would like to go on a week-end camp-hunt in west desert, Am extending an open envitation TO ALL! Just let me know SOON, lol, time is short! FYI, I dont allow any alcohol on the camps, so if ya have to have it, please re frame from coming! GUNS & ALCOHOL dont mix! th3hunt3r.101


----------



## Al Hansen

lunkerhunter2 said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some will tell you Weber county sheriff will allow it. I have an email from him that says NO he will not.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a written and signed piece of paper from HIM that says he will.
Click to expand...

So just to stir this a little more. With the election of a new sheriff in Weber Co. do you need a new piece of paper signed ?? Just an FYI , the state has 3 new sheriffs in and along the Wasatch Front , Davis , Morgan and Weber Counties.
:O•-:


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Al Hansen said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some will tell you Weber county sheriff will allow it. I have an email from him that says NO he will not.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a written and signed piece of paper from HIM that says he will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So just to stir this a little more. With the election of a new sheriff in Weber Co. do you need a new piece of paper signed ?? Just an FYI , the state has 3 new sheriffs in and along the Wasatch Front , Davis , Morgan and Weber Counties.
> :O•-:
Click to expand...

Does it matter really? When i show that piece of paper to the judge, the ticket will be thrown out like last nights garbage. -O|o-


----------



## Loke

blackbear said:


> Best thread ever...


You must have missed "The Poop Thread"


----------



## reb8600

lunkerhunter2 said:


> I have a written and signed piece of paper from HIM that says he will.


I wish they would decide what they are doing. I emailed the Sheriff in June and he had his chief deputy reply back to me with this response.

"I received your request for clarification of night hunting in Weber County. As I am sure you are aware state code 23-13-17 requires a county ordinance to allow night hunting in any county in Utah. I am unaware of any Weber County ordinance allowing for night hunting, therefore it would be illegal. Any further questions you can send a reply to this email."


----------



## lunkerhunter2

reb8600 said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a written and signed piece of paper from HIM that says he will.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish they would decide what they are doing.
Click to expand...

+1
Nobody has any idea what the hell is going on i have figured out.


----------



## sawsman

Loke said:


> blackbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best thread ever...
> 
> 
> 
> You must have missed "The Poop Thread"
Click to expand...

....Followed closely by the "One Eyed Buck Thread". :lol:


----------



## lunkerhunter2

I missed both of those! Any links????


----------



## sawsman

Here's the one eyed buck link. Better pop ya some popcorn... wish all the pictures were still there.

http://roverfish.com/dwr_forum/viewtopi ... sd=a&hilit


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

I bumped the poop thread.


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Wow, that is quite the thread. Did he ever find his long lost 1 eye? I skipped a few pages.


----------



## sawsman

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Wow, that is quite the thread. Did he ever find his long lost 1 eye? I skipped a few pages.


I think the saga continues to this day. 

Sorry for the hijack,....What? Loke started it.


----------



## Bax*

Since this thread has run its course, I dont think anyone minds the hijack J! 

Speaking of one eye'd deer, what happened to ol #1 deer one eye? I havent seen him around for a very long time. Hope he is doing alright


----------



## Loke

Oh sure. Just blame it on Loke. Are we married?


----------



## sawsman

Loke said:


> Oh sure. Just blame it on Loke. Are we married?


You're my Huckleberry :mrgreen:


----------



## th3hunt3r.101

Heading out tomorrow fer ah 3 day camp-hunt, be 3 of us so far! Ya'll have ah great safe week-end! TWMA, happy trails to ya! :O•-:


----------



## royta

lunkerhunter2 said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some will tell you Weber county sheriff will allow it. I have an email from him that says NO he will not.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a written and signed piece of paper from HIM that says he will.
Click to expand...

I called Weber County SD a few weeks back. A deputy called me back and determined that since there was no actual ordinance allowing it, that it was not legal in Weber County. She then called me a second time confirming her previous statement, as some other person in the know said it was not legal.

Quite stupid really. Plenty of states allow it. Heck, even the PRK (Peoples Republik of Kalifornia) allows it. Maybe Utah DNR has plans of making a coyote a game animal with LE tags and such. You know, after the mule deer are gone.


----------



## Utah Gila

Save yourself a lot of problems and gas money. *Dont hunt at night*. Its a waist of time, and there is absolutely no SPORT in it. Your time and talents are much more effective and your discretion is so much better when hunting early mornings and late evenings!


----------



## Loke

Utah Gila said:


> Save yourself a lot of problems and gas money. *Dont hunt at night*. Its a waist of time, and there is absolutely no SPORT in it. Your time and talents are much more effective and your discretion is so much better when hunting early mornings and late evenings!


Late evening being between sunset and midnight, and early morning between midnight and sunrise? May be no sport in it, but it sure is fun. Have you seen those episodes of Predator Nation where they are using night vision? And that one where they are hunting hogs down in Georgia? Don't knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

When I was a young lad my uncle use to take me to Wyoming night hunting for yotes and it was a blast. We would set up in gulleys and call. You could here them coming in up the gully and when they sounded close enough we would hit 'em with the spotlights and shoot 'em. What an adrenaline rush!


----------



## nielsonnc

"Can I use spotlights to hunt coyotes at night?
Individual counties regulate spotlighting for coyotes and other nonprotected species in Utah. Contact the sheriff's department in the counties where you wish to hunt to find out if spotlighting is allowed."

http://wildlife.utah.gov/hunting-in...ons-about-utahs-predator-control-program.html

This is a quote from the Utah dwr who employs your "wardens"...sometimes they get way to excited about their authority and don't know what the **** they are talking about. I wish they'd read the law from the State. Hope this helps... The sheriff in the county makes the call not some little warden.


----------



## Scoobydont

th3hunt3r.101 said:


> Have been reading where folks say it is Legal to do so, allow me to add this please!
> I have in fact spoken to the BLM Law enforcement, they stated they know of no STATE Law forbidding this, BUT, please read on. I have also spoken to the Tooele Co. Game Warden, Each Co. and city can make amendments to state law and they DID! in asking this question to the Game Warden his reply was simple, ITS ILLEGAL, AND IF HE CATCHES ANYONE HUNTING AT NIGHT, HE WILL ARREST THEM! He went on to state, it is Illegal to hunt coyotes AT NIGHT BY ANY MEANS! Now I ask-advise before you go out and hunt anything at night, CALL THE LOCAL AUTHORITIES, Game Wardens Office in County you intend on hunting in! -)O(-
> Meanwhile, Safe & Happy hunting.
> Also feel free to visit my site made for Hunting club i started 2 yrs ago
> THE DOG HOUSE HUNTING CLUB
> My e-mail is [email protected]
> I conduct Hunts, classes, training, for members of the hunting club!
> also starting an outfitters





th3hunt3r.101 said:


> Have been reading where folks say it is Legal to do so, allow me to add this please!
> I have in fact spoken to the BLM Law enforcement, they stated they know of no STATE Law forbidding this, BUT, please read on. I have also spoken to the Tooele Co. Game Warden, Each Co. and city can make amendments to state law and they DID! in asking this question to the Game Warden his reply was simple, ITS ILLEGAL, AND IF HE CATCHES ANYONE HUNTING AT NIGHT, HE WILL ARREST THEM! He went on to state, it is Illegal to hunt coyotes AT NIGHT BY ANY MEANS! Now I ask-advise before you go out and hunt anything at night, CALL THE LOCAL AUTHORITIES, Game Wardens Office in County you intend on hunting in! -)O(-
> Meanwhile, Safe & Happy hunting.
> Also feel free to visit my site made for Hunting club i started 2 yrs ago
> THE DOG HOUSE HUNTING CLUB
> My e-mail is [email protected]
> I conduct Hunts, classes, training, for members of the hunting club!
> also starting an outfitters business soon!


Just read Utah code 23.13.17 and you will see the people that told you it was illegal to night hunt in utah lied to you. It's legal unless the counties enact laws against it. The exact opposite of what you stated


----------

